# Uinta mountain elk



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

So after going up to the soapstone area to do some scouting I realized there are way to many roads. I’m relatively new to hunting and so far unsuccessfully filled my wasatch west deer tag. I have the multi season bull tag and would like to scout more for that now before rifle season. I’m not looking for a big bull. Just something that can put meat in the freezer. I don’t mind backpacking in at all but I can only do three full days at a time of hunting due to work obligations. I found some bulls in my wasatch west deer unit but that doesn’t help me much with my elk tags. Any hints of recommendations would be great. Thanks!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

We need the crying-laughing face emoji. Please.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

This is a brave 2nd post haha you want get off the roads to scout, but you’ll get off the road to hunt? It’s amazing how many guys expect success right out of the gate on elk hunting, but want others to do the hard part for them. Oh, and I’m glad you didn’t forget to add my favorite part to your plea for help “...put meat in the freezer” hahahahahahaha I love when people use that guilt line in a effort to convince people they don’t know to help them


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

maybe I wasn’t clear in my post. I’m not wanting anyone to do the work for me. I’ve been doing work. Just not in the right area apparently. I’m not asking where anyone’s honey hole is or there “secret spot”. Just a general area to SCOUT. I apologize I didn’t grow up with a hunting family or around people that hunt so I’m learning on my own. If I did something wrong by asking for help please let me know what it is? Oh and this is my third year trying for elk. I understand I have a lot to learn and I’m trying to learn it and I’m not going to be successful probably again this year. And that’s fine. But I can still ask for help and learn more every year until I can get one. Is this really how Utah’s hunting community is? Or is it just you that wants to ridicule? Making people feel guilty for me for me saying I want to put meat in the freezer? Why? That’s my intent. Is my intent so bad? Again not sure what I did wrong by asking for help? Maybe you can clarify and help me out with a post that’s useful on what I did wrong?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Its weird. This is my first year. I'm only archery hunting but I got a lot of pushback asking such questions as it looks like you might also. Then some guys ask and it seems like help is on the way. Maybe its tag specific? 
I dunno. Anyhow, point is after a season of a crap ton of hard work including the Uintahs I get now why people dont say a word. I hate to say it but even after one season I have information I could give out but wont. These guys are absolutely right. Stuff like that is earned. I wont be rude about it but your best bet in the long run is to actually put boots on the ground. Not in a side by side or any other ATVOTV whatever. Hike. Your butt off. Not on trails or roads. Hike. A lot. 

Good luck

Edit: somehow my PM priviledge was taken away after a little back and forth with sheep or else I could help you in a general direction. Not an actual spot. A direction. But I cant. So,
Good luck.

Oh yeah. I'm 34 in October. I didnt grow up in a hunting family. I did serve the military. I dont know which is worse here in this community tho. I've seen fellow veterans get ripped many times.

Best reguards.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

IMHO
Uinta elk hunting SUCKS.
LOL


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

thank you very much.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

People are probably more tight-lipped about the Uinta Mountains elk hunt than just about any other hunt in the state. Because it's an over-the-counter tag, a good spot can easily become overrun and ruined if another person finds out about it. Likewise, you can enjoy good hunting year after year if you manage to keep it to yourself.

It never hurts to ask, but quite frankly, I wouldn't expect much. I've even heard of instances where people give online "tips" that aren't really helpful, and serve only to steer people away from their favorite spots.

Good luck. The hunt planner has some information you may find useful.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart


----------



## ReadyToHunt (Jan 31, 2019)

I wish I had information to help you out! Also new to hunting elk in Utah, I think it depends on where you hunt and who sees your post to be honest. I was given a hard time about posting about another area, but then a couple guys saw the post and helped me out a lot! Wish you the best of the luck! Post pictures if you get anything!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Lots of hiking and glassing is always the best starting point. Buy yourself some 7.5 minute maps of the area you want to hunt and learn how to read them.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

There are specific people on here you will see that comment with the intent to ridicule others. I'm in a similar boat as you in regards to not coming from a hunting family. I would be happy to assist in any way I'm able, though my knowledge may be close to yours. Anyways, there are some fantastic people on here and I think you'll learn a lot. Good luck with everything.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

P.S. I'm more experienced in Wasatch West unit for elk. I would be if more help there than the uintas.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Look at it this way. You get up at 4:30 every morning, to be to work by 6. You work 10-12 hour days. You work hard for your money, you work construction. There is no PTO or sick time, you are paid for the hours you work. Your company you work for is so busy, they can’t hire enough people, and they won’t fire the sucky employees they have because they need all the help they can get. Every morning you clock in, you notice a co worker you barely know isn’t there, again. He’s slept in. He’ll probably roll in around 9:30 or 10, if he shows at all. It’s been this way for weeks, maybe months. You know when things get tight, he’s gone, but for now, it’s something you deal with. He’s not sick or anything. No family drama. Just doesn’t want to get out of bed early, he likes his sleep. Friday, you get paid. He shows up at 10 am, again. Around quitting time, he comes up to you, and says “hey man, I’m a little short on this check. Rents due Monday and my truck payment is behind. Mind helping me out a little? $500 should do it. I’ll try to get you back when I get some money”. You know you’ll never get that money back. You worked hard for your money, made sacrifices in ways you knew necessary to ensure your success while he didn’t make that a priority in his life.... you giving it to him?

Deer and elk, especially any bull spots are pretty valuable to guys. Info you learn every year about places to go hunt where success is increased isn’t something that is just figured out over a day, or week or month. It’s years. It takes time, effort and money. We all have families and other obligations, and yes some have more time than others, but for the most part, your average guy has to scout if he wants his own good info. That time comes at a cost. A cost to his family, job, projects at home, his back account, etc. And then to have people ask for this info, for free.... and they can’t understand why people won’t tell them, or why they get a snarky response, it’s amusing haha do you know how many new members there are on this site every year that only ever make a single post? And that post is always asking for places to go. They get what they want and you’ll never hear from them again. But don’t worry, if it’s good info, I’m sure they’ll tell their buddies! My favorite is when they pull the kid card, or lately the veteran or police officer card in a attempt to pull at emotions that otherwise wouldn’t be used in consideration when deciding on sharing info. *disclaimer* I’m not an ungrateful veteran basher. I just don’t believe that should ever be used as leverage when trying to convince someone to give you something or do something. Cops however, can suck it.

Unless money isn’t an issue for you, I don’t know many guys who would just hand over $500 to someone they barely know, with the understanding that they won’t get this money back. Asking for spots to go is the exact same thing. I’ve given very detailed info to 5 different guys over the years. 3 of them burned me with it HARD. The other 2 guys had great success and when it opportunity came up, they never even mentioned in anyway that someone had helped in their success. I’ll still help guys with info I know that I won’t use or isn’t a big deal, but OTC elk or certain deer areas in Utah? If I give you info, it’ll be a waste of time


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You might get some sideband info from those who don't want to broadband locations. With elk, it's really not hard to narrow down likely "honey holes" from general recommendations; they just seem to hit very predictable areas this time of the year.

I'm relatively new to hunting but I can really understand why people don't share even generic locations for general season tags (people are more generous with LE or OIL info it seems). You might benefit from finding some mentors or buddies if you are looking to learn from others. I enjoy the solitude too much but my friends have had great luck reaching out in person for help. Hunters can be very generous people, it's obvious here all the time but sometimes it takes a little facetime to get the type of help you are asking for.

Best of luck and ignore Sheepasanine, he's a pretty spiteful troll.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’m not familiar with soapstone but I do know that people kill bulls there. As has been stated, It takes time to learn an any bull unit. It took me WAY more than 3 years to figure an area out before I felt comfortable that I had a decent chance at a bull come elk season. 

Hard work usually pays off. My advice is to pick an area you like and stick with it no matter how frustrating your results may be. If you like an area then take a few months or years and dedicate yourself to figuring it out. You will get there if you’re determined. 

I’m slightly confused why you seem to have decided to abort on soapstone because there is way to many roads. Roads are everywhere. If you just don’t like soapstone because there are to many roads then move into the wilderness of the Uintas if that is what you are after. If you like soapstone but are feeling overwhelmed by the roads and traffic all the time then stick with it and figure out a way to use that to your advantage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen some great elk hunting spots ruined by telling others the general location or even taking them into the area. 

As was mentioned it takes a lot of time to get them figured out and the ones that do have them figured out don't like others going into the same area that they do. And this is more than truthful on general hunts.

Now if it is a LE or OIL hunt and I know information that will help a hunter out I'll spill the beans on it. That is as long as I am not helping someone else that has that LE or OIL tag.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Do some internet scouting on google earth, I guarantee you’ll find several spots you like within 10 minutes.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ray said:


> Do some internet scouting on google earth, I guarantee you'll find several spots you like within 10 minutes.


Haha. Thats a fact, until you show up and it's actually a cliff. Elk hunting is hard. Using google earth to pick out spots you like will show you how hard it is. I'm not saying Rays advice is bad, just be prepared to show up at those choice spots you found on line and then think to yourself "oh ****"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonboy1100 (Aug 7, 2019)

Scott99,
I would suggest contacting the biologist or game officer of the area you are familiar with, and the areas you are thinking of going. Then tell him what you have done to help yourself, such as the preseason scouting , studying maps, hiking flashing, etc. ( it's easier to help someone that has and is trying their best to earn that elk or deer). It seems you are giving it a good try, keep it up. I live in va. So preseason scouting is impossible. So I study maps , Google earth. Then I buy a archery tag and hunt and learn. I have spoken with game warden, that covers alot of ground, he has been very helpful and gave his cell number said call any time. So I highly recommend calling the g.o.in your unit. Oh, remember they are people too, treat them as such. Ask how they are doing. How the season is going for them . Be personable , . Don't just think of you , and you may be able to help them with what you have seen while out hunting and scouting, or something unrelated to hunting. 
That said, if you keep trying you will succeed. And the more you put in , the more rewarding it will be when lay that fresh tenderloin on the campfire!!
Hope you have a safe successful season!


----------



## Jonboy1100 (Aug 7, 2019)

P s. When you find 'the spot', don't breathe a word of it. If you do it won't be for long, learn from my mistake, I was just trying to help a fellow archer.😖


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

3arabians said:


> Haha. Thats a fact, until you show up and it's actually a cliff. Elk hunting is hard. Using google earth to pick out spots you like will show you how hard it is. I'm not saying Rays advice is bad, just be prepared to show up at those choice spots you found on line and then think to yourself "oh ****"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true. I've been burned by google earth more times than I care to admit.


----------



## Jonboy1100 (Aug 7, 2019)

use a topo map in conjuntion with Google earth and found some success


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

3arabians said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Do some internet scouting on google earth, I guarantee you'll find several spots you like within 10 minutes.
> ...


This is 1000% true. I've done a ton of internet scouting in the offseason, to only show up for actual scouting and find it's not at all what I thought.

that being said, I've also discovered some of my favorite spots through google earth. The key is to find as many prospective spots as possible then put boots to the ground.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I know of several spots to hunt elk that I have learned about over the years. I don't hunt them anymore... The energy it takes eludes me. Now is a great time to figure them out. They will be in the rut and talking for the next few weeks. Get out, get into an area you are interested in, do lots of glassing and listen. Elk are not quiet and if you pay attention, you can find them. I always hunted them during the archery season when you didn't have so much competition and finding them was pretty easy. Gun hunting with all the mobs is a different ball game. Good luck and enjoy the time and experience.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Wow sheepassasin. Ive even messaged ya a few times. Ive listened to guys bash ya here and have seen you be blunt etc and realized why they bashed you. But I gave you the benefit of the doubt. To me sometimes guys like you are what the country needs as in a no nonsense type person. But cops can suck it?? You kidding me?? Okay I totally get if an officer is on here trying to use what he does for a living to get help. Id also say that doesnt matter and he needs to work as hard as the rest of us. Id even say its a joke for him to just toss that out for info. But since you opened your mouth I will open mine. I just retired LE and the difference in guys like me and you is even if you hate Police and guys like me knew it we would still risk our own asses to protect yours. Can you say that about you?? If you had a bad experience with an Officer maybe it was you. Or maybe the Officer as there are bad apples in all professions. But to make a statement like you made tells me its more likely you. Grow up boy.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love how now we get shamed for writing something silly as a response to these questions. Here is why I wrote what I wrote.

1. When I commented that, it was his *very first post*. Asking for help on one of the most difficult hunts in Utah, that like Sheep alluded to, guys work their whole lives mastering.

2. How many times have we covered this EXACT topic. Uinta Mountains Elk. OTC Elk. GS Elk. There is a search bar, and EVERY single helpful thing in here has been written 20x before. So, if you aren't willing to start with "I used the search function on this site and here is what I learned so far... Do you have anything to add?" There are literally threads with "Not looking for a big one, just want to fill the freezer. Willing to hike". Like, literally this same year.

3. Please give us an intro thread. Spend a few days on the forum. The hunt is in one month. The internet is accessible all the time. So you could have started prepping months ago. This again to me reads like you are actually looking to have the work done for you. You don't even know where you are camping yet, and didn't say you have even gone on an atv scouting ride up there. Soapstone had too many roads? Then google or a map can easily show you where there aren't roads. There are so many walk-in (horse) only areas in the Uintas, all are marked on maps.

4. Half the time, or more, these threads hit 3-4 pages and then someone realizes the guy never even makes a second post.

I have stood up to many people being rude on the forum to others. Me and sheep have argued at least a dozen times. When it comes to a first post, especially this same one we have seen 1000 times, I don't see a problem laughing.

Then everyone feels the need to start tossing out so much info, before they know what the person even knows. It's spoon feeding. Maybe ask a specific question you are struggling with (area doesn't count). You know whats a great way to learn the Uintas? Get a tag and go hike around a season or two and take note of what you are, or aren't seeing. So many guys work so hard up there.

None of this is to be rude. This forum is incredibly helpful, but I think doing the pre-work for someone is millennial mentality. There was even a thread on first post etiquette on the forum lol. It's wild.

/endrant


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We all can say controversial, even testy stuff on occasion. We don't see that called out normally. But someone who is willing to say the crap Sheepasanine says without provocation needs to be at least labeled honestly. He consistently mocks and belittles and pushes just about every civil boundary there is. I mean seriously, why would something like this ever need to be said on a forum:



> My favorite is when they pull the kid card, or lately the veteran or police officer card in a attempt to pull at emotions that otherwise wouldn't be used in consideration when deciding on sharing info. *disclaimer* I'm not an ungrateful veteran basher. I just don't believe that should ever be used as leverage when trying to convince someone to give you something or do something. Cops however, can suck it.


I mean seriously why does "cops .... can suck it" ever need to be written on a hunting forum? Nonetheless the other stuff he's said recently.

I have no clue who sheep is or even care much about his alleged hunting behavior in the past or other alleged previous accounts. His choices over the last few months are enough to condemn him at the moment.

And I get why people tire of novices seeking detailed help and then disappearing. It seems to happen a lot around now each year. But treating those users like crap for asking questions they probably don't realize are so taboo doesn't seem to help or reduce them happening in the future.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I'm probably in the minority here but I enjoy a little drama on the forum now and then. There are a lot of forums out there that flounder because mods over...mod. Telling off authority is an american as apple pie--anyone ever happy when a revenue collector hands out a ticket? Yeah it's dumb but I chuckle when ole sheepassassin pops off.

He's not calling for violence or anything--just talkin smack and some of us higher minded folks need to keep this in mind.

As for folks wanting preferential treatment because you are a 'veteran'--that is weak sauce and they can pound sand.

Anybody that spent time in service knows there are sh*t bags in the service as well as out and it shows a lack of integrity playing that up to the civilian crowd to curry favor. Vets get plenty in this country--you don't need to mooch huntin spots as well! You wanna build some cred here then hunt and contribute. Don't try to hand out copies of your weakass* DD214


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

As for folks wanting preferential treatment because you are a 'veteran'--that is weak sauce and they can pound sand.
Anybody that spent time in service knows there are sh*t bags in the service as well as out and it shows a lack of integrity playing that up to the civilian crowd to curry favor. Vets get plenty in this country--you don't need to mooch huntin spots as well! You wanna build some cred here then hunt and contribute. Don't try to hand out copies of your weakass* DD214[/QUOTE said:


> WHAT!!!! you're telling me that I can't milk that cow to get your honey holes?
> 
> What am I to do with all the copies of my DD214 I printed off?
> 
> Oh well..... I can still get a free lunch at Applebee's on Veteran's Day with that weakass* piece of paper.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

bowgy said:


> WHAT!!!! you're telling me that I can't milk that cow to get your honey holes?
> 
> What am I to do with all the copies of my DD214 I printed off?
> 
> Oh wll..... I can still get a free lunch at Applebee's on Veteran's Day with that weakass* piece of pater.


I'll be standing in line behind ya! HA! :grin:


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yep like my previous post I said it was joke to pull any card of what you do. However sheep making those statements is just immature. Kinda screams hey im living in my parents basement but im tough as hell on the internet. Joke. And for liking arguments on forums well I agree to a point as debate is good but too many just stir the pot.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

i dont need to explain myself to you and im sure you wont understand, but ill give it a try. i havent had positive experiences with law enforcement in my life. several times ive needed their help and they never came through for me. ive seen the corruption first hand and it doesnt stop at the cops. the judges and prosecutors are just as bad. they will go to great lengths to help out their criminal buddies, lie for them, cover for them, pretend like nothing happened in the first place. my bad taste for law enforcement has nothing to do with my criminal back ground, i did some stupid things as a kid/young adult, and paid for it. i deserved what i got, and probably deserved more than what i got if we are being honest. but other personal experiences ive had with them when i havent done anything wrong, is what helped form the opinion i have about them. utah county is famous for being jackholes, most of my dealings with LE involves them. im still polite and respectful when i encounter them, but when they start over exercising their authority, which they do often, i get very irritated with them and im sure it shows very clearly. 2 weeks ago i contacted law enforcement over a serious issue i had, and i was apparently completely ignored, big surprise. tried to follow up with the officers, ignored again. 

yeah they have a tough job. but i get tired of them calling it a "service". they get paid for their work. they volunteered to sign up for that job all on their own, no one made them do it. quit acting like they did something that they were forced to do. its like anyone else who has to work to support themselves and their families. #1 reason they show up every day to work is for that paycheck. im sure theres some great officers out there who are in it for the right reasons, but theres some real power hungry tools too. and those are the ones ive always seemed to deal with.

and i type mean posts from my own basement, i dont need my parents basement to do so.


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

Most of you have been helpful. Thank you. As far as internet scouting goes yes I’ve done that. As I’ve said I’m new and not the best. I also didn’t get upset over that first comment. But the cops one? Really? I was just trying to ask about hunting. I get it I haven’t contributed to anything so far but this is a hunting forum. So why not ask. I’ve put boots on the ground. Done scouting. But still coming up empty to even seeing anything. I’ve seen bulls in wasatch west and deer in the uintas. Glad to help if anyone needs it. But I’m just a one post noob so hey my knowledge doesn’t mean anything right? Oh wait. I’m not a hunting god or have the complex. Just someone trying to learn.

Also, the dad has been LE for 20+ years and I’m actually a vet that was airborne and has deployments. **** we might know each other. But I love that comment weak ass 214..who the hell are you to judge that? Or comment that. You don’t know him. Or what he’s done. For all I know you could have broke your finger and been medically discharged for “PTSD because of it. Not saying that’s the case but I’m saying you don’t know him. Just like I don’t know you. So why would I judge you. So what if he said he’s a vet. He’s proud of it. Is there something wrong with that? He wasn’t saying oooo they are nicer to me because I say I’m a vet. And I didn’t say anything and I’m one myself and the one asking.

Anyways I think this thread has gone away from what I was asking for the most part. 

And randomelk1, you’re comment didn’t bother me at all. I get I’ve posted once and it was asking for help on a harder unit and tag. Got it. But sheepassassin? To me you seem to be that keyboard warrior. Every other senior member has either been helpful. Or like randomelk1 said just something funny and that was it. Not disrespectful for no reason. Even the airborne comment dd214 thing wasn’t that bad I hear that all the time and I get it. But the cop thing you said? For what reason? I’m guessing because some people feel like they have power over people when they are behind a keyboard.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Scott99 said:


> Most of you have been helpful. Thank you. As far as internet scouting goes yes I've done that. As I've said I'm new and not the best. I also didn't get upset over that first comment. But the cops one? Really? I was just trying to ask about hunting. I get it I haven't contributed to anything so far but this is a hunting forum. So why not ask. I've put boots on the ground. Done scouting. But still coming up empty to even seeing anything. I've seen bulls in wasatch west and deer in the uintas. Glad to help if anyone needs it. But I'm just a one post noob so hey my knowledge doesn't mean anything right? Oh wait. I'm not a hunting god or have the complex. Just someone trying to learn.
> 
> Also, the dad has been LE for 20+ years and I'm actually a vet that was airborne and has deployments. **** we might know each other. But I love that comment weak ass 214..who the hell are you to judge that? Or comment that. You don't know him. Or what he's done. For all I know you could have broke your finger and been medically discharged for "PTSD because of it. Not saying that's the case but I'm saying you don't know him. Just like I don't know you. So why would I judge you. So what if he said he's a vet. He's proud of it. Is there something wrong with that? He wasn't saying oooo they are nicer to me because I say I'm a vet. And I didn't say anything and I'm one myself and the one asking.
> 
> ...


99% of us aren't a bad bunch - we actually WANT new members to stick around!

That's probably my biggest gripe... Especially when someone draws a bad*** LE or OIAL tag, they get us all hyped and get help from the forum, then never posts the gosh darn harvest!!!


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

Well I can tell you if I get something I’ll post it, I’ll be scouting the next few weeks so we will see if I can find something before rifle. I plan on sticking around because I can see this as a good tool. Especially being new. I’m not going to let one guy ruin it for me. Or some pushback on the question I ask. I get it. Just didn’t expect it which is my fault.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

backcountry said:


> We all can say controversial, even testy stuff on occasion. We don't see that called out normally. But someone who is willing to say the crap Sheepasanine says without provocation needs to be at least labeled honestly. He consistently mocks and belittles and pushes just about every civil boundary there is. I mean seriously, why would something like this ever need to be said on a forum:
> 
> I mean seriously why does "cops .... can suck it" ever need to be written on a hunting forum? Nonetheless the other stuff he's said recently.
> 
> ...


I whole-heartedly agree. Responses such as sheepassassin's just give the Utah hunting community a bad image, even though it's not representative of the whole. Since we're on public land we are forced to interact and hopefully cooperate with other users, regardless of who it is.

There's no reason to be disparaging to someone who may be completely ignorant of how forums generally work: 1) use the search function first 2) introduce yourself 3) if a hunting forum, don't ask for locations. A simple explanation of how people guard their information closely or a statement of direction to using the search function would suffice.

I didn't get railed on my first post because used the search function and found old threads of people getting no help and/or getting railed for their questions. That poor guy probably thinks everyone here is an *******.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Scott99 said:


> Well I can tell you if I get something I'll post it, I'll be scouting the next few weeks so we will see if I can find something before rifle. I plan on sticking around because I can see this as a good tool. Especially being new. I'm not going to let one guy ruin it for me. Or some pushback on the question I ask. I get it. Just didn't expect it which is my fault.


I'm new to elk hunting in Utah this year (and elk hunting period... grew up deer hunting though) but I worked my butt off all year to learn and find them and my work paid off on archery opening day. I'm pretty sure I also had a bit of luck on my side.

Anyway, here's a few pointers from what I've learned:

Since we're 3 weeks into season, it's noticeable that the elk are way more jumpy than they were opening day and they're starting to move to their hiding areas. So, I think it might be easiest to find their general area by looking for them in late July or early August.

Look for fresh sign near water or food and try to find a game trail... then follow that game trail.

Cover as MUCH ground as you can when scouting and don't worry about being quiet. Move quickly. If you jump a few they'll likely be back sometime soon, so long as they didn't smell you. Hike into some random nasty-ish areas that you think most people probably wouldn't think to go and then look for a game trail or pockets of food/water.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Ya knowwww man, every day I drive past those big white crosses they have up along I-15 in American Fork for the UHP troopers who have died in the line of duty. It makes me grateful for men and women who put themselves in danger every day to make me safer. It IS a service, because no amount of money is worth the ultimate price some of them and their families pay. Sorry, you do not have a valid argument in this case.

The comment about using Google Earth is an excellent point. The good spots are out there, you can see them in a high resolution image with multiple time-points, zoom, 3-D view. The answer is that you already know where to go and that yes, it is hard to get to. By the way if you have the hunter's choice archery tag, just shoot a cow elk. They taste better anyway.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> im sure theres some great officers out there who are in it for the right reasons, but theres some real power hungry tools too. and those are the ones ive always seemed to deal with.


I heard a saying one time that if everyone you meet is an A hole, then maybe it is you that's the A hole.

I'm not a philosophizer, as Derek Zoolander would say. But I'm in a philosophizing mood so I'll do it for free tonight. Deep thoughts by Vanilla, free of charge. You're welcome.

PS- Good Luck on your elk hunt to the OP!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Sometimes you're gonna piss people off if you're right all the time. Not nearly as much as if you're wrong all the time but that doesn't mean some things don't need saying.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> sheepassassin said:
> 
> 
> > im sure theres some great officers out there who are in it for the right reasons, but theres some real power hungry tools too. and those are the ones ive always seemed to deal with.
> ...


I like to say, You'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> sheepassassin said:
> 
> 
> > im sure theres some great officers out there who are in it for the right reasons, but theres some real power hungry tools too. and those are the ones ive always seemed to deal with.
> ...


PREACH!!!


----------



## tn_transplant (Apr 18, 2018)

OP, don't get discouraged - like many have said, not all of us are angry old men :smile:


Last year was my first year hunting elk, and my goals were just to see some while hunting. I spent some time scouting, did not shoot a bull during the GS hunt (I did see some off in the distance, which was a win for me even being in the right area), but I was able to fill a cow elk tag that I was fortunate enough to draw. That gave me some experience that you can't describe until you experience it firsthand. Probably the biggest eye opener is how much you learn about your pack once it's loaded down with meat - I had a cotter pin digging into my lower back that I didn't even know existed until then.


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Filling an any bull elk tag in that area will be way harder than that deer tag. Find stream basins without trails. I'd suggest another area all together unless you're realistic and working on learning the area for success years down the road. Best luck.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

You will learn to just ignore certain people on here, if you don't add fuel to their ego by responding to irrelevant nonsense they eventually fade into the distance. But on the topic of elk, last year I gave someone gps coordinates of a spot I had seen elk in, they worked their but off to harvest and I saw the end result when they posted on here after. This year is a bit more tricky than most years because we had so much snow and a wet spring, makes it tougher to sit on water holes because the elk just don't have a need to come out to the usual holes when they can stay in the higher meadows with tons of green grasses all through the year. I have been hunting the south slope over 7 years and never seen it this green, there are well protected upper meadows I never noticed that you can now see tall grasses growing in, the elk can feed without ever being seen and come for water at night where there hasn't been water in the past. Good luck, it's a tougher year even for those who know areas well.


----------

